
These Orangutans Play with iPads - wglb
http://kotaku.com/5830764/these-orangutans-play-with-ipads/gallery/1
======
steerpike
I thought it was an impressive enough usability coup for 2 year olds to be
able to use the ipad instinctively but this is just fantastic. Apple should
sponsor the hell out of this.

------
tintin
Because of the 12 points I thought it had to be a kind of scientific
experiment. But those are just pictures of apes with an iPad!?

Why is this news? There are tons of pictures of apes with cellphones, normal
phones, sitting behind a TV ... and the list goes on.

------
dhbanes
That is a pretty bad Photoshop job on that first iPad.

------
salem
If the iPad predated youtube, I would say that this article explains the
quality of the comments on youtube....

